

Zed Shaw: You Shall Know The 20% By Their Lack Of Works - chasingsparks
http://oppugn.us/posts/1274143375.html

======
YuriNiyazov
Zed, it's "they're", not "their"

~~~
puredemo
You shall know the 20% by they are lack of works?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
"You have to take whatever they throw at you and just assume their useless
total idiots like Chris here."

